

Beware the Big Errors of ‘Big Data’ - tokenadult
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/02/big-data-means-big-errors-people/

======
saosebastiao
This might sound silly, as Taleb seems to have a cult following of his own,
but I really enjoy when Taleb takes down these pseudo-scientific cults a
notch. Not because it it is overly harsh, but rather because it will all seem
so blindingly obvious in the not so distant future. And they will feel like
idiots for overlooking it.

